# Headaches from Viagra



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone have a way to prevent headaches from Viagra? I take 50mg and I get a headache just about every time I do, I've tried taking less but then I get no effects. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 9, 2012)

If less doesn't work, what about acetaminophen?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

Never had a headache but if I take too much cialis I have weird shit happen with my eyes. Like I get light sensitive and get tracers and shit. It's kinda cool.


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Tylenol does help, not completely. I have tried taking it before the viagra and the headache still comes on. I'll go to sleep and in the morning it is pretty bad still. The effects of the viagra is still worth it.

Also, I have found that if I take 50 mg, at say 9 PM, me and my GF have awesome sex, and then in the morning, say 12 hours later, the viagra still works like a champ! I thought it was only supposed to work 4 hours or so, but for me it works quite a bit longer if I take it within a few hours of going to sleep. And SloppyJ, I have noticed the florescent lights in my house take on a bluish hue to them sometimes on viagra, no tracers though.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 9, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Never had a headache but if I take too much cialis I have weird shit happen with my eyes. Like I get light sensitive and get tracers and shit. It's kinda cool.



Never had a headache??!! Really?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 9, 2012)

I tried viagara years ago and had an experience similar to yours. Cials made me less super human, but didn't make me flush or give me a headache.


----------



## manic my friend (Jan 18, 2012)

the headaches from viagra are vascular in nature.   a moderate to large dose of caffeine can counter this effect.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 18, 2012)

Very common side effect, hard to get rid of. Any OTC pain med really


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2012)

throw it away .. I would get the same bad headaches  along with seriously stuffy sinuses.. It's like having sex  in a huricane.. really.. who can fuck in that kind of weather..  

Try cialis.. I can lower the dose to almost nothing and sport wood for days!!!


----------



## patricio (Jan 19, 2012)

Try half the dose (25 mg). It's usually enough to get good erections without the pides


----------



## patricio (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, meant the sides


----------



## TwisT (Jan 19, 2012)

basskiller said:


> throw it away .. I would get the same bad headaches  along with seriously stuffy sinuses.. It's like having sex  in a huricane.. really.. who can fuck in that kind of weather..
> 
> Try cialis.. I can lower the dose to almost nothing and sport wood for days!!!



I agree, Cialis > Viag


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 19, 2012)

Try another PDE5 inhibitor like cialis or levitra.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

CIALIS......works great for me........i had the same problems with nasty headaches....
also livitra is cool......................


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 20, 2012)

I have experienced headaches with Cia at 1ml and even at .5 ml.  Haven't experienced headaches with via at 1ml, but I like how long the cia lasts. Gonna try RUI levitra next.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2012)

I say go to Cialis, I can take 25mgs of it and I am side effect free except for the raging wood it gives me.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 26, 2012)

btls said:


> Anyone have a way to prevent headaches from Viagra? I take 50mg and I get a headache just about every time I do, I've tried taking less but then I get no effects. Any help is appreciated.


I use anywhere from 50 - 150 mg per night. Even took 200mg on last friday cos I was totally wasted and didnt want to disspaint the girls  

I only get headaches 1/4 times. Try taking some aspirin and ibuprofen with it, this combo always work for me.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 26, 2012)

When I have taken Viagra I would get the stuffy nose. When I would talk it sounded like I had a.cold.


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 27, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> When I have taken Viagra I would get the stuffy nose. When I would talk it sounded like I had a.cold.


 
Hmmm...never had that problem.

Anyone with headaches from Lavitra?


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 4, 2012)

I would never try Viagra, anything that has blindness as a possible negative side effect scares me off. Have you tried Pt-141? That shit is amazing me and my wife experimented with it for a little while. The great thing is its just as powerful effect on woman. And it's great for multiple sessions until it wears off. We would take it then fuck all night. The worst side I got from it was naseua, and a little flushing.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 4, 2012)

Those are all sides that they list for Viagra.. I like Cialis but I get insane heart burn on it for 3 days straight.. Levitra doesn't have the same sides, but that shit sucks!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## aenergy (May 31, 2018)

btls said:


> Anyone have a way to prevent headaches from Viagra? I take 50mg and I get a headache just about every time I do, I've tried taking less but then I get no effects. Any help is appreciated.


Try Cialis or a cup of coffee before like here was said.


----------



## Teded408 (Jan 27, 2019)

btls said:


> Anyone have a way to prevent headaches from Viagra? I take 50mg and I get a headache just about every time I do, I've tried taking less but then I get no effects. Any help is appreciated.


I had terrible headaches and beat red face from viagra. especially anything above 25mg.. Now i take 10mg's Of Cialis Daily and 20Mg's Viagra on the night I'm going to go hard. Now I have no side effects..


----------

